# Oxford 152 Brewery No More



## hockadays (8/2/07)

Hi folks,

Just pulled past 152 to grab a quick ale b4 a movie and I noticed the brewery was covered up. Asked the chap behind the bar and he told me that since woolies had bought the place the bean counters had decided that its cheaper to sell the mainline boring swill and they sold all the equip. Looks like they sold the only character this place had...oh well...

hockers


----------



## Duff (8/2/07)

A$$holes :angry: :angry: 

I will be in Brisbane for a few days at the end of next month and was looking forward to another visit :angry:


----------



## Ross (8/2/07)

Duff said:


> A$$holes :angry:
> 
> I will be in Brisbane for a few days at the end of next month and was looking forward to another visit :angry:




Unfortunately it closed down a while back - Though I can tell you unofficially there's a new brewery opening soon in Brizzy & I believe Brendan (Ex Oxford 152) will again be the head brewer  Also, these beers will be available from the bottlo's, so not all is lost...

Duff, The old Carbrook brewery here has approx 15 on tap at the moment, so hope you find time to come round & partake in a few. There's a bed here if you need it, just 4m from the bar  

cheers Ross


----------



## bindi (8/2/07)

hockadays said:


> . Looks like they sold the only character this place had...oh well...
> 
> hockers





:angry: :angry: :angry: 
Duff your to kind :angry: calling them A$$holes, with out one [A$hole] you would be full of sh$t like Woolies.


----------



## sluggerdog (8/2/07)

This is terrible news, I had planned to go there in the new few weeks for drinks for a mates birthday, will have to go elsewhere now.




Ross said:


> Unfortunately it closed down a while back - Though I can tell you unofficially there's a new brewery opening soon in Brizzy & I believe Brendan (Ex Oxford 152) will again be the head brewer  *Also, these beers will be available from the bottlo's, so not all is lost...*




Ross, Any extra news you could add to this? 

The beers from the new brewery will be bottled?


----------



## Ross (8/2/07)

sluggerdog said:


> This is terrible news, I had planned to go there in the new few weeks for drinks for a mates birthday, will have to go elsewhere now.
> Ross, Any extra news you could add to this?
> 
> The beers from the new brewery will be bottled?



Hi Sluggerdog,

Yes, the beer will be bottled i believe. Can't tell you anymore, just remember you read it here first B) 

On a side note, my good friend Ian Watson is now the head brewer up at the Sunshine Coast Brewery - This guy knows more about beer than anyone else I've met & he's a top brewer to boot...
Looking forward to some excellent beers under his leadership.

Cheers Ross


----------



## monkale (8/2/07)

Thats just plain rude shutting 152 down was looking forward to going back there to have a few good beers bugger bugger bugger !!!!!!!!!!

But on the other hand, Ross if the Sunny Coast Brewery lifts there game and puts out a good beer that will be just fine by me as I go straight past it every day to go to work .  


Cheers Monkale


----------



## sluggerdog (8/2/07)

Ross said:


> Hi Sluggerdog,
> 
> Yes, the beer will be bottled i believe. Can't tell you anymore, just remember you read it here first B)
> 
> ...




Once the opening day comes we'll have to organise a group meetup to help sample the new brews they have to offer.


----------



## altstart (8/2/07)

what the hell are Woolies doing in the beer market. Their claim to be the "Fresh food people" is the joke of the century just try their inedible fruit. More power to the people of Maleny who did not want them in their town and have organized a successful boycott of their store.
Cheers Altstart


----------



## sinkas (8/2/07)

Sorry to hear about this, I enjoyed the beers there

To be honest, it didnt seem as if many poeple who were there when I visited could care less if there is a brewery in the building, it was otherwise irritatingly modern, and souless.


----------



## lonte (8/2/07)

Ross said:


> Duff, The old Carbrook brewery here has approx 15 on tap at the moment, so hope you find time to come round & partake in a few. There's a bed here if you need it, just 4m from the bar
> 
> cheers Ross



Oooohhhhh, 4 METRES! why do we have to walk 4 METRES to bed??!


----------



## InCider (8/2/07)

lonte said:


> Oooohhhhh, 4 METRES! why do we have to walk 4 METRES to bed??!


Ionte,

From what I have heard from TPete, Screwtop, Bindi and some bloke who moved to W.A, four metres is a positive after tasting all 15, then going back to one you're fond of!


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (8/2/07)

Ross said:


> Unfortunately it closed down a while back - Though I can tell you unofficially there's a new brewery opening soon in Brizzy & I believe Brendan (Ex Oxford 152) will again be the head brewer  Also, these beers will be available from the bottlo's, so not all is lost...
> 
> Duff, The old Carbrook brewery here has approx 15 on tap at the moment, so hope you find time to come round & partake in a few. There's a bed here if you need it, just 4m from the bar
> 
> cheers Ross



Ross - I can't find the virtual tour of the Carbrook brewery anywhere on the web. I want to book a couple of weeks there as a holiday but the wife won't agree until I give her a brochure or tour or something.

Can you help please? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Trough Lolly (8/2/07)

lonte said:


> Oooohhhhh, 4 METRES! why do we have to walk 4 METRES to bed??!



Trust me....if you can walk 4 metres, you're doing well and haven't drunk enough!! :lol:


----------



## Batz (8/2/07)

hockadays said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Just pulled past 152 to grab a quick ale b4 a movie and I noticed the brewery was covered up. Asked the chap behind the bar and he told me that since woolies had bought the place the bean counters had decided that its cheaper to sell the mainline boring swill and they sold all the equip. Looks like they sold the only character this place had...oh well...
> 
> hockers




I didn't try one of their beers that I thought was good anyway.
Sorry but I would never return there anyway,German Club for me,better beer and not a rip off.

Batz


----------



## Duff (9/2/07)

Batz said:


> I didn't try one of their beers that I thought was good anyway.
> Sorry but I would never return there anyway,German Club for me,better beer and not a rip off.
> 
> Batz



Last time I was there was mid-2004, just after I starting HB'ing (K&K). I do recall some of them to be pretty good, but at that stage it was another eye opener into the world of brewing. I'll definately give the German Club a crack though.

Cheers.


----------



## winkle (9/2/07)

As an aside I believe that XXXX bought the brewery that resided in the bowels of the Regretta, I really would like to think that they will do the same as Monteiths in NZ but some how I doubt it  (they could always give it to me)


----------



## Batz (9/2/07)

Perhaps I was a bit harsh

But I did not try a beer that was equal to many homebrewers beers I have tried in Queensland (how's that  )

And the place was a rip off,I hate giving out good money for average beers,over priced yuppie pub!

Batz


----------



## Screwtop (9/2/07)

Agree with Batz comments above. Personally have tasted many craft brewed beers made by local brewers that would eclips what 152 offered. However I was happy to shell out for what they had on offer in support of their effort to offer non-megaswill options and assist in educating the palates of Brisbane beer drinkers.


----------



## TidalPete (9/2/07)

Batz said:


> Perhaps I was a bit harsh
> 
> But I did not try a beer that was equal to many homebrewers beers I have tried in Queensland (how's that  )
> 
> ...



You are too kind to 152 Batz.
The Kraut Klub is the go for me also, although I cannot claim to have left my brewery sticker on the dunny wall (Yet). :lol: 

:beer:


----------



## KoNG (10/2/07)

Guys,
where's the german club...? address etc

funnily enough when i was up in brisbane last time and visited 152, i was up with a mate who couldnt make the pub that day.
He's now up in brisbane and just rang asking where 152 was.. :lol: 
So if the German is the other option i'd like to send him there.

Cheers
KoNG


----------



## Ross (10/2/07)

KoNG said:


> Guys,
> where's the german club...? address etc
> 
> funnily enough when i was up in brisbane last time and visited 152, i was up with a mate who couldnt make the pub that day.
> ...



Right opposite the main entrance to the Gabba - Can't say I'm too impressed with it, but enjoy going to the Oktoberfest there each year  .

Cheers Ross


----------



## Batz (10/2/07)

Ross said:


> Right opposite the main entrance to the Gabba - Can't say I'm too impressed with it, but enjoy going to the Oktoberfest there each year  .
> 
> Cheers Ross




You should forget about the place itself and try the beers Ross :beer: 

Not a yuppy hang out I admit,but fantastic beers at exellent prices

Batz


----------



## TidalPete (10/2/07)

Batz said:


> You should forget about the place itself and try the beers Ross :beer:
> 
> Not a yuppy hang out I admit,but fantastic beers at exellent prices
> 
> Batz



Thinking about a Brizzy trip around Oktoberfest time Batz?

:beer:


----------



## Batz (10/2/07)

TidalPete said:


> Thinking about a Brizzy trip around Oktoberfest time Batz?
> 
> :beer:




I am in Pete!
Make it an overnighter  

Batz


----------

